# Como funciona una salida "Puente" (Bridge)



## Mastodonte Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Hola, lo que pasa es que no se que quiera decir modo bridge en amplificadores, que dan el doble de potncia que en mono pero a una sola bocina o que?
Gracias


----------



## DOMITEC (Sep 13, 2010)

bridge, significa "puente"... osea que 2 integrados para una sola salida.... se puede decir que uno da positivo y el otro negativo para un solo parlante tiene mayor potencia... existen integrados que internamente estan en bridge o tambien pueden trabajar en stereo.
espero te ilustre o me entiendas.
saludos.


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 14, 2010)

Si quieres entender mejor la explicacion anterior, bajate el datasheet de cualquier TDA20XX. Esos archivos casi siempre incluyen la configuracion puente.
Puedo nombrarle como ventajas de ese modo:


No necesita fuente simetrica.
En los sistemas transistorizados, cada transistor aporta la cuarta parte; en los basados con circuitos integrados, el aporte es la mitad.
Alta relacion señal/ruido.
El modo puente es el mejor para obtener altas potencias.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Sep 14, 2010)

Hola, entonces si me hago un amplificador en modo bridge con dos TDA2050, obtengo un amplificador MONO de 60w???


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 14, 2010)

Si y la potencia puede ser mayor; para eso consulte el datasheet, ademas podra conocer cual es la menor carga usada para la configuracion y otros parametros del performance.


----------



## tatajara (Sep 14, 2010)

Hola 
Bueno a mí también me intereso el tema por que no sabía bien como es la conexión
Bueno en fin: si yo tengo dos canales y quiero conectarlos en modo puente solo tengo que unir los dos + y los dos - de la salida o sea unificar esas dos salidas
Me explico 
Es asi ??


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 14, 2010)

tatajara dijo:


> . . . si yo tengo dos canales y quiero  conectarlos en modo puente solo tengo que unir los dos + y los dos - de  la salida o sea unificar esas dos salidas . . .



Mejor mira esta imagen como ejemplo.

Ver el archivo adjunto 19494

Una etapa se excita con la señal (_Ao_) en  fase, mientras que la etapa opuesta esta desfasada 180 grados electricos  (-_Ao_). De esa forma las dos señales se  restan en el parlante asi: _Ao_-(-_Ao_) = 2_Ao_.


----------



## tatajara (Sep 14, 2010)

como seria entonses
asi


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Sep 14, 2010)

Balla, gracias a todos, en especial a mandrake, ya que no sabia bien que potencia daria en modo bridge, entonces si me hago dos ampli con TDA2050, en modo bridge, tengo un ampli ESTEREO de 120w y si lo alimento con +-24v 5A, queda bieno no?


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 14, 2010)

tatajara dijo:


> como seria entonses asi



   No, asi no es.   

Una etapa se excita con la señal (_Ao_) en  fase, mientras que la etapa opuesta esta desfasada 180 grados electricos  (-_Ao_). De esa forma las dos señales se  restan en el parlante asi: _Ao_-(-_Ao_) = 2_Ao_.



Mastodonte Man dijo:


> . . . entonces si me hago dos ampli con  TDA2050, en modo bridge, tengo un ampli ESTEREO de 120w y  si lo alimento con +-24v 5A, queda bieno no?



Es lo mejor para construir, porque ese integrado es economico.


----------



## tatajara (Sep 14, 2010)

entonsesss seria que un integrado brinda el positivo y el otro integrado el negativo y las otras dos salidas restantes de cada integrado van a masa


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 14, 2010)

tatajara dijo:


> entonsesss seria que un integrado brinda el positivo y el otro integrado el negativo y las otras dos salidas restantes de cada integrado van a masa



Una etapa amplificadora comercial solo tiene una salida, el terminal de masa es el nodo de referencia del voltaje de salida.

El amplificador puente no usa la masa como referencia para la salida.


----------



## tatajara (Sep 14, 2010)

aaaaaa osea que usaria los dos positivos y los - o masas no se usan
asi es 
perdona es que soy medio duro de entender
saludos


----------



## crimson (Sep 14, 2010)

En esta nota explica con dibujos el principio de funcionamiento  en puente. Saludos C 

AMP 25W 12V + PWM 12/24 3A


----------



## tatajara (Sep 14, 2010)

es asi entonses como dije haora ultimo 
gracias crismon y demas 
y en el caso de que sea un ampli de un solo integrado como el tda 7377 seria lo mismo no hat problemas con eso
saludos tatajara


----------



## Flup (Sep 14, 2010)

Hola

Como te explicaron mas arriba, la salida de los intergrados normalmente tienen como referencia masa, y es ese el terminal negativo que tu ves. En la modalidad puente la referencia (a la salida) de un integrado ya no es masa, sino que la salida del otro integrado desfasado en 180º, o sea, la misma señal pero al reves.

Otro punto importante a considerar es que en esta topologia, la tension (V) se duplica y la potencia (W) se cuadruplica, considerando una misma carga en la comparacion. Por lo tanto no es llegar y poner dos integrados en puente, los puedes quemar sino entiendes bien esto.

En el caso del TDA2002, si puede alimentar cargas hasta de 4 ohm en puente porque cada integrado, segun el datasheet, puede manejar cargas hasta 1.8 ohm.

Saludos.


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 14, 2010)

Eso es correcto Flup, en algun momento pense que yo tenia problemas al escribir.


----------



## Levi Bugueno (Abr 23, 2012)

si alguien sabe...despues de hacer la conexion en modo bridge.....sabemos que la potencia se aumenta al doble de la salida mono....pero mi pregunta es saber en que queda la impedancia.....si cada una de las potencia son de 4 ohm....que impedancia final me queda¿?¿? gracias saludos...


----------



## Scooter (Abr 23, 2012)

La misma, eso no varía.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 24, 2012)

Levi Bugueno dijo:


> si alguien sabe...despues de hacer la conexion en modo bridge.....sabemos que la potencia se aumenta al doble de la salida mono....pero mi pregunta es saber en que queda la impedancia.....si cada una de las potencia son de 4 ohm....que impedancia final me queda¿?¿? gracias saludos...



La potencia es función el cuadrado de la tensión de salida, si duplicas la tensión de salida la potencia sobre la carga se *cuadruplica.*


----------



## German Volpe (Jul 23, 2014)

Hola que tal? Me encuentro ante una duda importante que no pude encontrar en el foro, quizas sea una pregunta muy elemental pero la verdad no estoy seguro. Resulta que estoy armando un amplificador de 200+200 constituido por 2 transformadores y fuentes separadas, una para cada amplificador. Ya tengo el inversor armado, y la conexion se hace por positivo de cada salida. La pregunta es si puede funcionar asi como esta, o si o si tengo que unir las fuentes? Saludos


----------



## CHUWAKA (Jul 23, 2014)

hola  no! solo tienes que unir la entrada con con el desfasador ,y la salida solo los + a los parlantes las fuentes no se unen! espero te sirva cualquier cosa ,pregunta de nuevo


----------



## CHUWAKA (Jul 24, 2014)

german efectivamente tambien tendrias que unir las masas de ambos amplificadores pero igual supuestamente se estarian uniendo por las fichas (canon o plug) cuando conectas audio no??


----------



## German Volpe (Jul 24, 2014)

Hola jose gracias por responder. Claro creo que deberia unir las masas, si no me equivoco deberia unir los puntos medios de cada trafo por lo que vi en manuales de servicio de algunos amplis. Cuando termine el ampli cuento como me fue. Saludos


----------



## coldplay (Ago 15, 2014)

Hola que tal amigos, oigan yo tengo una duda...

Resulta que estoy haciendo un ampli para conectar mi tv a unas bocinillas que tengo ahi en mi casa que son a 8 homs, pues mi hermano tenia ahi aventado un autoestereo que no tenia caratula, ya es de los viejitos por lo mismo decidi sacarle el ci que es un TDA8571 cuadrafonico, mi duda es, puedo, por el metodo de bridge hacerlo estereo para que le de mas potencia a las bocinas??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 15, 2014)

Cada una de las 4 salidas ya está puenteada y no se puede volver a puentear , a lo sumo podrias ponerlas en paralelo de a dos 

Mejor fijate por aqui :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=+TDA8571+&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fusercp.php&ref=&ss


----------



## coldplay (Ago 15, 2014)

Ok Gracias amigo, esa era mi gran duda, estaba justo por intentarlo con arriesgue de que me explote en la cara pero ahora ya se que no debo hacerlo te agradesco


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 12, 2016)

Me encontré una "Bonitas" imágenes animadas que describen gráficamente como funciona una etapa puente. 


Ver el archivo adjunto 147193


*Etapa de salida convencional *

Ver el archivo adjunto 140096​

Ver el archivo adjunto 147194

*2 etapas de salida convencionales en conexión "Puente"*

Ver el archivo adjunto 140096​
Ver el archivo adjunto 147195

*Forma de onda sobre bornes del parlante*
​


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 12, 2016)

Tengo una duda, yo tengo entendido que cuando se configuran dos amplificadores en puente, segun el ultimo grafico que dejaste los transistores que estan en cruz manejan el mismo semiciclo, pero en la grafica no se muestra asi.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 12, 2016)

Ferchito dijo:


> Tengo una duda, yo tengo entendido que cuando se configuran dos amplificadores en puente, segun el ultimo grafico que dejaste los transistores que estan en cruz manejan el mismo semiciclo, pero en la grafica no se muestra asi.



Si la señal de entrada es simétrica uno respecto del otro (Invertida en 180°)  pueden manejar el mismo semiciclo. Pasa lo mismo que en un puente "H"


----------



## zorrux (Ago 13, 2016)

Cuando se usa la configuracion puente ¿puede usarse tambien  esas agrupaciones de parlantes ,por ejemplo usar 2 parlantes de 4 ohmios en serie ,y usarlo como uno de 8 ohmios?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 14, 2016)

Si, de hecho todos los amplificadores de coche con en puente desde hace un mundo de tiempo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 14, 2016)

zorrux dijo:


> Cuando se usa la configuracion puente ¿puede usarse tambien  esas agrupaciones de parlantes ,por ejemplo usar 2 parlantes de 4 ohmios en serie ,y usarlo como uno de 8 ohmios?



La configuración puente puede conectarse cualquier configuración de parlantes.





Al duplicar la tensión de salida se cuadruplica la potencia, potencia que habrá que analizar si la fuente es capás de entregar y también habrá que ver si las propias etapas son capaces de manejar los nuevos niveles de corriente.


----------

